
The Pitchforks Are Coming… for Us Plutocrats - collinmanderson
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014
======
Pica_soO
And as plutocrats have always done, they will find scape-goats to slaughter.

Until one of the scape-goat Shepard proofs a little harder to steer and the
whole fun adventure slides into civil war. Thus ended the lesson.

The funny thing is that right now, the mercenary part of the us-army is
another repeated mistake , the old Romans did. Once the US ceases to be a
green-card dream, why should those soldiers fight and die for a unreachable
price? And you do not simply "pacify" those angry plebs with bread and games.
What pacified them was the chance to one day be a patrician- the dream of
having your own little thiefdom, with surplus to feast and a future secured.

I think it would be a good idea, to see Trump, Bezos and Thiel learn to play
the Lute- and form a band called "Romes End". </sarcasm>

------
rokosbasilisk
What a bone chilling read. We are very close to boiling over in the usa.

Extreme violence in our cities and a trump supporter was tortured live on a
video stream just today.

People are angry about everything. Its frightening.

~~~
norea-armozel
I think taking one event which the perpetrators were teenagers as some sign of
a larger issue is a big mistake. Believe it or not teenagers are just mean
animals regardless of time or place. I guess it comes with the whole puberty
thing.

~~~
rokosbasilisk
The backlash is what worries me, this could easily trigger a huge retaliation.
The same backlash that led to donald trump, and the new right.

~~~
norea-armozel
I doubt it. There's not a strong racist undertone to at least the exit polls
as I've read them. Only a few fringe groups like what you find on Daily
Stormer or /pol/ are the likely candidates for any violence but even they're
too cowardly to do anything now that the world has eyes on them. If there's
any backlash it'll be sporadic.

------
davidgerard
(2014)

